# Nice 40s/50s Persons Seat



## RPower (Feb 23, 2022)

Redone at some point with crash rails, has a little color fade from storage but otherwise near perfect.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Feb 25, 2022)

40


----------



## RPower (Feb 25, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 26, 2022)

$50


----------



## RPower (Feb 26, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## Che (Feb 26, 2022)

60


----------



## RPower (Feb 26, 2022)

ND


----------



## Che (Feb 26, 2022)

70


----------



## Che (Mar 1, 2022)

72 ?


----------



## RPower (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry ND, getting there.


----------



## Che (Mar 1, 2022)

75


----------



## RPower (Mar 1, 2022)

Deal, PM me


----------



## lucky_celso (Mar 6, 2022)

85 Did not see it was sold already😅


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Mar 12, 2022)

lucky_celso said:


> 85 Did not see it was sold already😅



i have one


----------

